# mccomb res.



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

just got back from fishing mccomb res. had a good time. the gills were biting. caught at least 40 of them . alot were keepers. but had to released them , forgot my basket. ran out of bait too. caught one largemouth that was 3lb. may try to go back over tomorrow if the weather is alright. only fishing about 4ft. deep. thought i might get some perch to but didnt get a one. the gills must be spawning.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

another good morning at mccomb. caught at least 50 gills. brought home 20 that were the size of your hand. just like what findlay had before they caught them all. anybody has any kids that want to fish this would be a good time to take them. just fish 3 to 4 ft. deep and you'll get them. also does anybody know what kind of fish they stocked in there with teeth other than walleyes? i hooked a 4 in. gill and was bringing it in when something hit the gill. at first i thought i was snagged on the bottom but than it fought back a little untill i got it close to shore. this thin was dark in color and a bout 30in. or bigger. it finnally let loose of the gill and swam away. it had teeth because the gill had teeth marks down both sides. if it was a walleye its one hell of a big one . never seen one hit a blue gill before. just wonder if a muskey got in with a walleye stocking.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Havent been there in years. May take my kids there this weekend. What was you using for bait?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My guess it was a Saugeye. I've caught a few that were thin.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

caught all the gills on wax worms. went through 100 in 2 days. could have went through another 3 to 400 they were biting that good. hope this weather didn't mess it up.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

FYI - There is a farm right next to McComb res. that sells bait at a reasonable price. Its done on the honor system in his back yard out of a refrigerator. $2.50 for 50 wax worms. Not bad. ALso has minnows(fatheads) and worms. Get your bait and put the money in a box. If you're facing the res from the front its to your right, I believe.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, sign in front of the house.


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

Nice job! was gill heaven in res 1 or 2? never been there before


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Brother went to McComb on Saturday and him and another guy caught over 150 gills. They kept 20 of the biggest ones. They were using jigs and tips of cralwers.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

May have been a channel cat that tried to nab your gill. There are some big ones in there. As mentioned also could have been a saugeye. Never caught a walleye from mccomb only saugeye. As far as what fish have been stocked and when it's anyone's guess. Like many of the upland res in nw Ohio the res are for water supply first and foremost. Recreation is an afterthought. Seems like our license $ could be spent on more close to home. I was at #2 Friday for about an hour and caught and released about 20. Gonna get the boat out there this week.


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Spent about 1.5 hrs at McComb yesterday and only caught 3 keeper size Bluegill, the rest were 3" to 6" with a few 7" thrown in. Man they will rob you of all the bait you bring!
The larger fish were about 8' down in 15' of water. I did catch one that had a big rip down its side, maybe from that BIG FISH!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Caught a whole pile of McComb bluegills on Friday. The trouble is, you NEED to catch a whole pile in order to cull out one thin meal.

Jim


----------



## KingFish4815 (Mar 16, 2008)

Fished McComb yesterday for 5 to 6 hrs. no keepers biggest about 6" in deep water 8 to 10 ft down. Fished the east side the south side and west side. Biggest fish came from area out from water intake. nobody else had any keepers either. It was windy in the morning but slowed down some by 2:00 when we were leaving.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

i don't know were they went. i was catching 9 and 10 inch ones. had one that was 12. all came from around the pump house. only fishing 3 to 4 ft. deep. i've got a quart freezer bag full of fillets. ran out of bait the day i was there or i mite have had more. guess i'll have to go back over and see if i can get some more.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Word has it somebody put some pike in the smaller reservior about 10 years ago. Maybe somebody else moved some of those to the big one.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't mean to be real skeptical here, but really.....12" gill.......? That kind of takes away your credibility man..... I don't fish it often, but those I know who do, catch the fish others are talking about here 5-7". I have nice gills in some of my ponds, and even 8-9" gills are hogs, next time you catch one of those 12er's post us a photo and I'll appolgize with my hat in my hands........lol


----------



## SouthernCrossBoys (Apr 14, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> Don't mean to be real skeptical here, but really.....12" gill.......? That kind of takes away your credibility man..... I don't fish it often, but those I know who do, catch the fish others are talking about here 5-7". I have nice gills in some of my ponds, and even 8-9" gills are hogs, next time you catch one of those 12er's post us a photo and I'll appolgize with my hat in my hands........lol


registered one for fish ohio 2 years ago out of there was 11 inches.


----------



## galaxy83 (May 9, 2012)

i agree that the gills at mccomb are small. sure you might catch a nice one here an there if youre lucky.i fished that res many years and the bluegills are much bigger in the Findlay reservoirs. findlay res #2 south of the boat ramp with a slip bobber, 2 hooks or 3hooks,15ft deep


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Hardtop said:


> Don't mean to be real skeptical here, but really.....12" gill.......? That kind of takes away your credibility man..... I don't fish it often, but those I know who do, catch the fish others are talking about here 5-7". I have nice gills in some of my ponds, and even 8-9" gills are hogs, next time you catch one of those 12er's post us a photo and I'll appolgize with my hat in my hands........lol


Why is it on this site that every time someone posts something that the other guys haven't done before he's called a liar. Its B.S. I have no doubt that nextbite caught a gill that large out of there. My best out of there is 11 1/4 inches. You gonna call me a liar next? It wouldnt be the first time on here.Thats why alot of guys dont post info on here. Who's gonna share info with a bunch of guys calling you a liar. We dont all take pictures and post them of every big fish we catch. I guess some of us are just used to doing it more often than some of you and its not that big of deal. I know for a fact the guy that caught the walleye at Highland didnt have a camera on him at the time. He ran home and got it. Really? Just to post a pic of an 18 nch walleye on here? Not that big of deal. I think you owe nextbite an apology to question his word and respectability over a bluegillbecause he doesn't have a stupid picture of it. Sorry for the rant, but its kind of a sore subject. with me and it's B.S.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks death from above. i agree with you 100%. i don't care if they beleive me or not. i've got the fish in the freezer to prove it not that i need to. just because they can't get them or anything else they don't beleive you. its the samething all the time on here. just thought id give a report of what i did out there.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

next bite said:


> thanks death from above. i agree with you 100%. i don't care if they beleive me or not. i've got the fish in the freezer to prove it not that i need to. just because they can't get them or anything else they don't beleive you. its the samething all the time on here. just thought id give a report of what i did out there.


I believe you. I know what size gills are in there. I'll give it another 2 weeks before I start after the gills out there


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Simple solution.......pull that hog out of the deep freeze and snap a photo,with a ruler and I'll be the first to appologize like I said earlier. And even if the gills you are getting are "only" 7-9" that is still a good report, and I thank you for sharing on here, solid reports are what make this exchange valuable, keep the nets wet, HT


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I believe you. I know what size gills are in there. I'll give it another 2 weeks before I start after the gills out there


They may be done by then red hunter. I was getting a few last week and the females had more eggs than the week before. Haven't been able to get up there this week but with the warmer weather I'd say in a few weeks they will be back out to deeper water. Oh, and to the nonbelievers 12"gills from mccomb aren't out of the question as I've pulled two 11"+ gills out of there over the last few years.


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Hardtop said:


> Simple solution.......pull that hog out of the deep freeze and snap a photo,with a ruler and I'll be the first to appologize like I said earlier.
> 
> Wow. Take a pic of everything you catch and post or you're a liar. No Thanks.
> You're welcome NextBite, by the way.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would say the simple solution is to not be in a position where you might feel the need to apologize.

Like mentioned earlier, thanks for the report. Its nice to see people reporting when they're doing well. I admit I raised an eyebrow when I seen that 12, but they do exist and you caught one.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Come on guys, please watch the personal accusations... 

All fisherman are liers except you and me, and at times I'm not so sure about you.


----------

